# Fifi test message



## dstager (Dec 1, 2004)

I and I'm sure many of you have received the "Fifi test message" this morning. If any of the insiders know what it is or what it's for, please fill us in. New features being tested? Are they checking to see if your unit is a dog? A frequent rebooter or defective unit?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Got Fifi test on all my TiVo units, both SD and HD. Did not get it on my HR20's or my Sony. When I checked all the tagged IRD's, nothing was frozen up- all working fine. I bet Earl knows something about this.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes I got it also......others reporting it also

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=386650


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have confirmed that the message has no meaning.

DirecTV is looking into what exactly happened, but there is no acction needed on the customer side... other then to delete the message.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh, sounds like someone may be pusuring other opportunities soon!


----------



## viperlmw (Oct 20, 2007)

My R10 got the same thing this morning. The interesting thing is, it is not connected to a phone line, and I have been getting the nag message, but did not this morning. I just 'OK'd out of the FIFI test, and it went straight to live tv, no nag. I am still on the 6.1 software.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

Just to show people who care who don't have a tivo.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't understand why I would receive one of these messages. There's noone named Fifi in my household.


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

When I saw the message, I was thinking it was a test... before DTV turns off the MPEG2 HDTV signals.... 
Or that someone else at DTV was drunk on the job.... or some kid had hacked into the DTV system... 

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/668/directvmothershipmessagyb5.jpg


The only Fifi that I knew:
Fifi Le Fume


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

No, it's a secret code for one of the biggest heists ever planned. They needed to get a coordinated message out to all the participants who all happen to own DTiVos...


----------



## josetann (Oct 2, 2006)

I thought maybe it was just me, I just had my HD TiVo swapped for an HR20, figured it was related. Guess I'm not special after all.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

my sd tivo had it as well


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Matt L said:


> No, it's a secret code for one of the biggest heists ever planned. They needed to get a coordinated message out to all the participants who all happen to own DTiVos...


I did my part as soon as I got the message - did everyone else?

muaah ha ha ha ha. :lol: 

... and then my Tivo self-destructed. D'oh!


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Once you confirm the fifi msg on your receiver, you will only receive the fifi programming...






LOL


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

someone at DirecTV must have a real sense of humor... 


the same message just appeared again on my HR10 again 
this afternoon.... the only thing different is the date...
This one says "Thu 3/6" I was watching the news at
the time... when I pressed the DirecTV button, the
message appeared...


----------

